# My pup is aggressive.



## Jessey (Jan 14, 2009)

My puppy thinks he's the boss around the house. He barks when he feels like, eat when he feels like & poops & pees everywhere. I should have been more careful but this is my first time owning a dog. He is very aggressive with his food & possessions. He would bark and bite anyone who wants to take it away from him. Yesterday I took him to a groomer & I finally realized how bad things were. It took them 3 hours to bathe & cut him but he wouldn't let them cut anything around his face. He bit the poor groomer & wouldn't stop barking until the groomer finally gave up & asked me to help keep him still. But that still didn't work. I don't know what to do here. Today instead of putting his food out & letting him eat whenever he wants , I fed him on a schedule. When he was done eating I put everything away. 

He also barks whenever we're eating & when someone leaves the house. His barks are very shrill and we give in. I know it's bad but I really want to change this. Can anyone recommended me some books that I can buy?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sure somebody will be able to recommend some books or training techniques for you, but let me get this straight - it's a boy, and his name
is Fifi???


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How old is he, btw? What kind of situation did he come from?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Would you please give us more information? How old is hour pu, where did you adopt (buy) him from, how old was he when you got him, and are you in contact with his breeder?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't mean to sound ugly, but when I hear things like this, it makes me even wonder if it's a Maltese. I'm assuming your pup is a Maltese. The two I've had have been so willing to please. I just cannot imagine such behavior from a such a sweet natured dog. I'm so sorry. Maybe someone can help you. Good luck!


----------



## Jessey (Jan 14, 2009)

I got him from a friend had a litter of three puppies & he was the biggest out of them. Even the groomer told me that he was pretty big for his age. He's 6 months right now & I got him when he was 3 months. I mean, he looks like a Maltese to me & so does his parents. 

Oh & FiFi is short for Felix.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Your pup pup is acting like the boss, because it sounds like he IS the boss. 
How old is your puppy? Is he a rescue? have you done any training with him?

Have you or do you crate train him? If so, it would do you good to put him back on a crating schedule so you can help him, and yourself, get back on a pee pee schedule and also help him to be successful. Accidents are not their fault. You can help him be more successful if you can learn when he has to go and help him to go in the right place..all of the time. 

If you go on chrismanmaltese.com they have a really good crate schedule. I would follow it and see if it helps.

As soon as he gets out of the crate, you take him to the paper, reward and praise. As soon as he finishes a meal..take to the paper, reward and praise. After a play session (usually 20 minutes or so) take him to the paper, reward and praise. You get the idea? I would also NOT give him full run of the house. A puppy doesn't need full run. In order for you to help him prevent accidents and become successful, you have to be able to see him at all times. He needs some limited boundaries right now until the time when he becomes reliable and goes to the paper on his own. And this takes a while. And a lot of consistency on your part.

Also, do you take him on regular walks outside? I know it's been cold, but even a little walk would do him good. He is barking probably due to some boredom. A tired puppy is a good puppy, so get out there and exercise him some more. When he barks, he does it for attention and even a "No" will reinforce what is happening. 

As far as the guarding food etc. A good book that JMM recommends is "Mine" by Jean Donaldson. It has strategies for all sorts of the behavior that you're having issues.

As far as the groomer and the biting, that is NOT good at all. Have you been to the vet lately? Sometimes when a puppy is not feeling well they can show signs of aggression.
This you really must get some help with. I think if your puppy is healthy a consultation with a trainer or better yet a behaviorist is a must do. And possibly a puppy manners class if your dog can be with other dogs and not show signs of aggression would be a good thing. if you PM me and you live in NYC, I can recommend some places you might go or some people who can give you a consult. This needs to be done ASAP.

It takes a lot of work, consistency and patience on your part to have a puppy that is well mannered. It doesn't take more than a few 3 minute sessions a day, but the rewards and payoff are well worth it. Just like kids, they don't come with a set of instructions, so they need some help. 

Some other books that have helped me:

"Don't shoot the dog" Karen Pyror
"The Culture Clash" Jean Donaldson

Good luck.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Jessey @ Mar 23 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750419


> I got him from a friend had a litter of three puppies & he was the biggest out of them. Even the groomer told me that he was pretty big for his age. He's 6 months right now & I got him when he was 3 months. I mean, he looks like a Maltese to me & so does his parents.
> 
> Oh & FiFi is short for Felix.[/B]


Regardless of where he came from, you need to get a trainer or behaviorist *immediately*. He's already bitten someone (groomer) and you do not want to repeat that. Not only could you be held liable, but some state laws may require the animal be put down if he's that aggressive and biting. This needs to be taken care of NOW.


----------



## Jessey (Jan 14, 2009)

He bites us all the time, but I figured it was just him teething. We constantly tell him No not to bite, but he doesn't listen & even the vet's trick isn't working. Our vet recommended to hold his mouth when he wants to bit or nip us but that didn't work.

Also yesterday a friend of mine came over with her Jack Russell Terrier. My dog barked & growled at the other dog. No matter what I said he wouldn't calm down. I don't know if a class would be good him. I just don't know how he will react to other dogs. 

I take him out for a few minutes very two days or so & I usually leave for work afterward. But he still barks when I leave & it's just me that he barks at..


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I would contact a trainer if I were you.

He needs some work, but honestly, you probably need to learn more than he does!  Training classes are more about you learning what to do than teaching your dog. You may be able to go to a class, but you may also need to do some private lessons. 

I would start here at the Association of Pet Dog Trainers. I would only go to a trainer that uses Positive Reinforcement.

It sounds like he's still a puppy since you mentioned teething, so you'll want to start ASAP!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd bite your vet too if he did that to me!

Hold his mouth shut??? I have never heard of this..who is this vet? I'd really love to know.

Anyway, is your dog biting hard or mouthing? If he is biting you this isn't a good thing. And when you treat his biting with aggression back ( it's what you're doing by holding his mouth shut) he is getting even more aggressive. The way to stop biting is a couple of ways. After he bites, yell "ouch" really loudly enough to startle him. Say "no bite". Get up and walk away, or turn your back on him. Do not even look at your puppy. If he does it when you are playing, stop the game immediately. Get up and walk out of the room. He will get the idea. You can not give him any attention what so ever, when he does this to you at all. Please never hit ( not that you would..) or use aggression. It only makes matters worse and escelates the situation. The other thing you can do is always have what he can bite near buy like a nylabone or chew toy. Puppies have to learn what is okay to bite and not. It sounds like you haven't solved your biting problem which is why he is biting the groomer. 


It really sounds like you and your puppy could benefit from some socialization, but first I would consult an animal behaviorist. It sounds like you need a bunch of professional guidance. And as soon as possible. You can fix this, but it's going to take some time and some professional help.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry about your problems! I see you're from NYC. I think it would help you to get some private lessons for you and your dog. We use Andrea Arden. Lisa Bowman is very good. She'll come to your house and you can ask all of your questions to her.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have never had this problem, so I would just say you need to get some help right now before something happens and the dog is taken.
If it isn't controlled soon he may bit again and the person may report it, so please look around and get some help.
Good Luck


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Mar 24 2009, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750446


> I'd bite your vet too if he did that to me!
> 
> Hold his mouth shut??? I have never heard of this..who is this vet? I'd really love to know.[/B]


well....errr.... i was given the same advice 8 years ago when i first had my puppy. that is how i taught her not to bite and biting has never been an issue since. that advice was given to me from the MO website, which is where i was getting info before being banned.

i also went to puppy nursery school where they taught us, among other tricks, the submission pose. when your puppy is not agreeable and trying to be the boss, you put him on its side, hold his head down with one hand and his body down with the other hand. you hold this pose for a minute and praise him afterward for being a good boy. you'll see, he will almost immediately give in. i found that method very efficient for establishing who is boss.

i did have an animal behaviorist come to the house once as this was also my 1st pup and i wanted to do things right 1st rather than have to back track. that did help, specially in having my pup walk on a leash which i had difficulty doing. 

thing is, a puppy hasn't learned yet the proper way to act/behave in different situations and no one but you will teach him that. it is really not that difficult to do. you just need patience and an understanding of what to do to better help him. once he understands, he will not go back to his puppy ways and will be the dog you'll be so proud of. they're like kids. they need an education.

check out this thread for many book references:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ooped&st=60

and best of luck. the work and efforts you put in your pup's education will last his whole lifetime.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 24 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750607


> i also went to puppy nursery school where they taught us, among other tricks, the submission pose. when your puppy is not agreeable and trying to be the boss, you put him on its side, hold his head down with one hand and his body down with the other hand. you hold this pose for a minute and praise him afterward for being a good boy. you'll see, he will almost immediately give in. i found that method  very efficient for establishing who is boss.[/B]


DO NOT EVER DO THIS. It is a good way to get bitten. This does not establish anything other than people are scarey. Dogs do not establish who is the leader with force. They do so with leadership. You have some excellent advice here already, specifically to GET HELP IN PERSON from a qualified trainer (use the APDT search). Your dog is a huge liability and is severely lacking in socialization. The schedule suggested along with crate training is an excellent plan in the meantime. 

The next time your dog bites a person or another dog, animal control may be knocking on your door. Small dogs are not exempt from the legal consequences of biting people.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 24 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750644


> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 24 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750607





> i also went to puppy nursery school where they taught us, among other tricks, the submission pose. when your puppy is not agreeable and trying to be the boss, you put him on its side, hold his head down with one hand and his body down with the other hand. you hold this pose for a minute and praise him afterward for being a good boy. you'll see, he will almost immediately give in. i found that method very efficient for establishing who is boss.[/B]


DO NOT EVER DO THIS. It is a good way to get bitten. This does not establish anything other than people are scarey. Dogs do not establish who is the leader with force. They do so with leadership. You have some excellent advice here already, specifically to GET HELP IN PERSON from a qualified trainer (use the APDT search). Your dog is a huge liability and is severely lacking in socialization. The schedule suggested along with crate training is an excellent plan in the meantime. 

The next time your dog bites a person or another dog, animal control may be knocking on your door. Small dogs are not exempt from the legal consequences of biting people.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I would also wonder weather by holding their mouth shut a dog might develop a fear of your hands, as well of people.

I'm assuming that if done enough times over and over a punishment of sorts will work, It's like the old training methods. However I believe you get more with a schedule of positive reinforcement training.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 24 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750644


> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 24 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750607





> i also went to puppy nursery school where they taught us, among other tricks, the submission pose. when your puppy is not agreeable and trying to be the boss, you put him on its side, hold his head down with one hand and his body down with the other hand. you hold this pose for a minute and praise him afterward for being a good boy. you'll see, he will almost immediately give in. i found that method very efficient for establishing who is boss.[/B]


DO NOT EVER DO THIS. It is a good way to get bitten. This does not establish anything other than people are scarey. Dogs do not establish who is the leader with force. They do so with leadership. You have some excellent advice here already, specifically to GET HELP IN PERSON from a qualified trainer (use the APDT search). Your dog is a huge liability and is severely lacking in socialization. The schedule suggested along with crate training is an excellent plan in the meantime. 

The next time your dog bites a person or another dog, animal control may be knocking on your door. Small dogs are not exempt from the legal consequences of biting people.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think this was considered the thing to do at one time. Back in early 1990 when I got my first Malt Rosebud I was desperate for help in training her as she wanted to be the alpha. I got the Monks of New Skete books and this sort of method is what they recommended. Their method was actually to put the dog on its back, rather than its side. I felt guilty for using it as it just didn't feel right to me. But I did it for a while and it did nothing to improve the situation and I really think it affected her spirit in some way. I just have really bad memories about it. 

Anyway, everything I have read recently really is against this method and it seems like all the experts are saying not to do it. What was once thought of as the right thing to do is now very much out of favor.

If you Google "alpha roll" there are a lot of articles about it.....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 24 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750698


> I think this was considered the thing to do at one time. Back in early 1990 when I got my first Malt Rosebud I was desperate for help in training her as she wanted to be the alpha. I got the Monks of New Skete books and this sort of method is what they recommended. Their method was actually to put the dog on its back, rather than its side. I felt guilty for using it as it just didn't feel right to me. But I did it for a while and it did nothing to improve the situation and I really think it affected her spirit in some way. I just have really bad memories about it.
> 
> Anyway, everything I have read recently really is against this method and it seems like all the experts are saying not to do it. What was once thought of as the right thing to do is now very much out of favor.
> 
> If you Google "alpha roll" there are a lot of articles about it.....[/B]


The reason it became popular was because of a study on domesticated wolves that seemed to show the alpha wolves performing this "alpha roll". That study has since been found to not be accurate and the dominance/alpha theory of dog packs is not a good model. So yes, this is an outdated idea and has since been proved not only incorrect, but DANGEROUS.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

ok then, i stand corrected.
i believed it at the time since the method was suggested by pros in dog training but, like everything else, it seems that what is at one time 'fashionable' is not at another time.
i did not have to do this many times so i assumed the method worked. my puppy 'got it' in no time at all...

in all advices given, i took some and left some. my lifestyle is not conventional nor routine and i gathered my dog was going to have to get used to my lifestyle and not me adjusting to fit the dog's need of timetables and schedules. and has she ever! this little dog has accompanied me everywhere on 3 continents in any mode of transportation you can imagine and is happy under any circumstances. we live in different places all the time and she adjusts better than me!
she's one of a kind and frankly, i could not be prouder of the way she's turned out. i would not change a thing :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You stated this : "I take him out for a few minutes very two days or so & I usually leave for work afterward. But he still barks when I leave & it's just me that he barks at.. "

If this is accurate then to me it seems like your poor dog is miserable and suffering from a real need for exercise and outdoor stimulation and if you can't do it then perhaps (sorry to sound harsh but it might be true) its not the right time for you to have a dog.





or......you could be the type of person who is just saying this to stir the pot. :shocked:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Definately contact a trainer.

Also watch It's Me Or The Dog with Victoria Stillwell if you have it available. She has some great techniques for kind calm distraction that will get your dog to do what you want so you can praise him/her.

Izzy was aggressive as a puppy - she wasn't socialized well. I learned that being gentle and calm with her, and using lot's of praise worked far better than any other technique. 

As for the brushing/grooming - be gentle and give lot's of praise and treats, start with short sessions and work your way up to longer. You may need someone to help you hold her when you first start this. 
Izzy still snaps gently when she gets her face brushed so lately I tell her to give me kisses and then I brush a while she's kissing me - this distracts her and I get the job done and she get's the praise -it's working. 

For non stop barking I started making the fun boop dee doop noise the Victoria Stillwell makes. When Izzy turned around to look at me and stopped barking I praised her. I'm also working on the look at me command. It's worked wonders for us. 

She understands the leave it command - so when she's attacking the cat I use that command - when she leaves the cat and comes to me she gets a treat. 

Your puppy can learn to be the sweet little maltese that he/she should be it will just take a little more work. 

Please invest the time and love into your puppy and you will be heavily rewarded. These little fluffs have so much love to give. 

HTH
Leslie and Izzy


----------



## max (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 24 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750644


> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 24 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750607





> i also went to puppy nursery school where they taught us, among other tricks, the submission pose. when your puppy is not agreeable and trying to be the boss, you put him on its side, hold his head down with one hand and his body down with the other hand. you hold this pose for a minute and praise him afterward for being a good boy. you'll see, he will almost immediately give in. i found that method very efficient for establishing who is boss.[/B]


DO NOT EVER DO THIS. It is a good way to get bitten. This does not establish anything other than people are scarey. Dogs do not establish who is the leader with force. They do so with leadership. You have some excellent advice here already, specifically to GET HELP IN PERSON from a qualified trainer (use the APDT search). Your dog is a huge liability and is severely lacking in socialization. The schedule suggested along with crate training is an excellent plan in the meantime. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

I have seen Ceaser Milan do this techn of putting an aggresive dog in a submission position on his show, and it always seems to work for him. It does not seem to harm the dog at all either


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (max @ Mar 27 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752317


> QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 24 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750644





> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 24 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750607





> i also went to puppy nursery school where they taught us, among other tricks, the submission pose. when your puppy is not agreeable and trying to be the boss, you put him on its side, hold his head down with one hand and his body down with the other hand. you hold this pose for a minute and praise him afterward for being a good boy. you'll see, he will almost immediately give in. i found that method very efficient for establishing who is boss.[/B]


DO NOT EVER DO THIS. It is a good way to get bitten. This does not establish anything other than people are scarey. Dogs do not establish who is the leader with force. They do so with leadership. You have some excellent advice here already, specifically to GET HELP IN PERSON from a qualified trainer (use the APDT search). Your dog is a huge liability and is severely lacking in socialization. The schedule suggested along with crate training is an excellent plan in the meantime. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

I have seen Ceaser Milan do this techn of putting an aggresive dog in a submission position on his show, and it always seems to work for him. It does not seem to harm the dog at all either
[/B][/QUOTE]


Casear Milan is an experienced trainer.

The Monks of New Skete originally developed the Alpha Roll in 1976 in their book, How to Be Your Dog's Best Friend. They have since apologized, explaining that they never intended it to be routinely used by dog owners, but reserved for only the most extreme cases and then only by an experienced trainer.

In the wild, the only time a dog will roll another dog onto its back is to tear its guts out to kill it. A dog will instinctively fight to survive when put in this position and many an owner has been bitten attempting to do the Alpha Roll.


----------



## max (Jun 30, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
In the wild, the only time a dog will roll another dog onto its back is to tear its guts out to kill it. A dog will instinctively fight to survive when put in this position and many an owner has been bitten attempting to do the Alpha Roll.
[/QUOTE]

I dont think that is true, form what I have read about wolvies and wolf pacs. They do not just kill each other, they have a social structure wolvies will submite to their Alpha. I am clearly no expert, but I have seen this on animal planet shows on wolvies and even on living with the wolf man. 

Here is an exapmle of wolvies in the wild, one submitting to it's Alpha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (max @ Mar 27 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752317


> QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 24 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750644





> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 24 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750607





> i also went to puppy nursery school where they taught us, among other tricks, the submission pose. when your puppy is not agreeable and trying to be the boss, you put him on its side, hold his head down with one hand and his body down with the other hand. you hold this pose for a minute and praise him afterward for being a good boy. you'll see, he will almost immediately give in. i found that method very efficient for establishing who is boss.[/B]


DO NOT EVER DO THIS. It is a good way to get bitten. This does not establish anything other than people are scarey. Dogs do not establish who is the leader with force. They do so with leadership. You have some excellent advice here already, specifically to GET HELP IN PERSON from a qualified trainer (use the APDT search). Your dog is a huge liability and is severely lacking in socialization. The schedule suggested along with crate training is an excellent plan in the meantime. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

I have seen Ceaser Milan do this techn of putting an aggresive dog in a submission position on his show, and it always seems to work for him. It does not seem to harm the dog at all either
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's the harm that these TV shows can do. We see something and don't hear all the info about it. Whenever Cesar has done this (and it is rare) he does it only with a "red zone" offense and he has explained that it is for only the most extreme circumstances.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (max @ Mar 27 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752355


> QUOTE





> In the wild, the only time a dog will roll another dog onto its back is to tear its guts out to kill it. A dog will instinctively fight to survive when put in this position and many an owner has been bitten attempting to do the Alpha Roll.[/B]


I dont think that is true, form what I have read about wolvies and wolf pacs. They do not just kill each other, they have a social structure wolvies will submite to their Alpha. I am clearly no expert, but I have seen this on animal planet shows on wolvies and even on living with the wolf man. 

Here is an exapmle of wolvies in the wild, one submitting to it's Alpha








[/B][/QUOTE]

You are not comparing apples to apples... One scenario is an animal "submitting"... the alpha roll is "forcing". 

Yes, a dog will submit voluntarily. My Malts do with me... I'll walk over to Kallie to carry her to bed and she will roll over just like that photo shows. That is not the same as forcing a dog on its back, holding it there and staring at it in the eye.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (max @ Mar 27 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752355


> I dont think that is true, form what I have read about wolvies and wolf pacs. They do not just kill each other, they have a social structure wolvies will submite to their Alpha. I am clearly no expert, but I have seen this on animal planet shows on wolvies and even on living with the wolf man.
> 
> Here is an exapmle of wolvies in the wild, one submitting to it's Alpha
> 
> ...


Techniques like the alpha roll and scruff shake are purportedly based on the behavior of dogs’ ancestor, the wolf. Studies done in the wild years ago reported that wolves use the alpha roll to discipline and control other pack members. In later years, those studies were disproved. What ethologists found was that when a wolf wanted to dominate another, he would "muzzle pin," i.e. place his own muzzle, mouth wide open, teeth bared, gently over the muzzle of the other. The pinned wolf would then roll over and submit voluntarily. That’s an important distinction. In fact, if a wolf forcefully slams another to the ground, teeth around his neck, staring hard, chances are he means to kill that animal. Is that really the message you want to send to your dog?


http://www.phantompub.com/Article_LeadershipVsDominance.html

The studies observed what are now known to be ritualistic displays and misinterpreted them. Unfortunately, this is where the bulk of the "dominance model" comes from, and though the information has been soundly disproved, it still thrives in the dog training mythos.

For example, alpha rolls. The early researchers saw this behavior and concluded that the higher-ranking wolf was forcibly rolling the subordinate to exert his dominance. Well, not exactly. This is actually an "appeasement ritual" instigated by the SUBORDINATE wolf. The subordinate offers his muzzle, and when the higher-ranking wolf "pins" it, the lower-ranking wolf voluntarily rolls and presents his belly. There is NO force. It is all entirely voluntary.

A wolf would flip another wolf against his will ONLY if he were planning to kill it. Can you imagine what a forced alpha roll does to the psyche of our dogs?

http://bogartsdaddy.com/bouvier/Training/alpha-roll_no.htm


----------



## max (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE


> You are not comparing apples to apples... One scenario is an animal "submitting"... the alpha roll is "forcing".[/B]


Point taken


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

JMM is right. I can personally tell a story. There was a small dog a few houses down from us. They let that dog terrorize the neighborhood. We live right outside the city limits so other than the sheriff's dept, we have nobody to call for help for roaming dogs that cause problems. We all tolerated the little beast coming into our yards and growling and threatening us for the sake of peace among neighbors. When it came down in MY yard, and bit my 5 yr old niece who was just sitting and playing on the ground...not bothering anyone...that did it! I called the sheriff's dept. They came out, and gave them and one time only offer of pinning that dog up for the specified period of time, or they would take it right then. That was the last time any of us ever had to deal with it!

I know to put up with this behavior that you love your puppy. You won't believe how much more your will grow to love it when you are working with properly training it and see the results. This little stinker will become a friend at that point. He/she is a smart little thing as you can see. 

I would get the book that JMM recommends and get your baby in a responsible, reliable training class immediatly before something does happen where you might be reported.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I went on line [Dove Cresswells Puppy and Dog training ] you pay one time and bookmark it .What i liked it was very simple but to the point. plus she demonstrates everything so can see .It sounds like baby Felix has the run of the house and that's not good ,aggressive worse yet however you can change that .Good luck


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I see that you live in a part of the country where you can find proper training. I would search and find the right place to go. I would do it ASAP before things get much worse. I live in an area where we are not blessed to have any training available. I also am convinced that it MUST start early. You have to show the little guy who is the alpha and be consistent. I have a friend who has a maltese and he too is a little terror but the way we respond to our dogs are entirely opposite. Seek help now before it is too late.


----------

